# Buckeye trees?



## Jerry Stephens (Apr 12, 2020)

Anyone know if morels grow in/around buckeye trees. My new homestead has 2.5 acres of woods and more than half the trees are buckeyes with some ash, black walnut and various and sundry other species mixed in. The terrain looks mushroom-y but I'm not seeing anything. Just wondering if the habitat is right for them.


----------



## Gary Jacobs (Apr 27, 2019)

Yes. Buckeyes trees are a decent place to hunt. Over the years 50 plus the weather seems to be the key.
What part of ohio are you in ?


----------



## Jerry Stephens (Apr 12, 2020)

I'm in eastern Morrow County--about 30 miles north of Columbus.
Fact is, I'm deathly allergic to all mushrooms. If I accidentally eat 'em I get violently ill. But I truly love getting out and hunting them! I've been hunting morels since I was a kid back in the 60's in SW Indiana. Just never had any experience with Buckeye trees. I appreciate your letting me know!
I typically start looking about the time the dandelions start to flower--which started happening around here this week. The mushrooms usually lag them just a few days. I don't care. After the long winter, I'm just anxious to be in the woods, even if there aren't yet any shrooms to be found!


----------



## Gary Jacobs (Apr 27, 2019)

Jerry Stephens said:


> I'm in eastern Morrow County--about 30 miles north of Columbus.
> Fact is, I'm deathly allergic to all mushrooms. If I accidentally eat 'em I get violently ill. But I truly love getting out and hunting them! I've been hunting morels since I was a kid back in the 60's in SW Indiana. Just never had any experience with Buckeye trees. I appreciate your letting me know!
> I typically start looking about the time the dandelions start to flower--which started happening around here this week. The mushrooms usually lag them just a few days. I don't care. After the long winter, I'm just anxious to be in the woods, even if there aren't yet any shrooms to be found!



I was taught to hunt them by my grandfather. He was born in 1894 . And he always went when the Apples were in bloom.. In the early 60s the elm trees were dying and he like to hunt around them .We have found them along a small river , rail road tracks and even in yards one time .


----------



## Jerry Stephens (Apr 12, 2020)

I learned from my grandpa and my father. I mostly find them in the all the usual places but I've found some in places that just left me scratching my head. About ten years ago I found one of the biggest morels I've ever seen on a large patch of bare dirt in someone's yard!


----------



## Jerry Stephens (Apr 12, 2020)

I took my kids out when they were younger. None of them ever caught the bug. Now, I'm trying to get my grandkids interested. They'll go once but after fifteen minutes they're ready to get back to their video games. I do have one 13 year old grandson who's showing some promise. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## the shroominator (Mar 16, 2013)

I’m a first generation morel hunter who learned a lot from the folks on these forums. THANKS EVERYBODY!! The rest was garnered through trial and error and many miles under foot. Now my 4 year old son is literally following in my footsteps and we’re loving every minute of it! I’m anxiously awaiting for our season to get underway. I took him out for the first time this Monday in summit county and we found a hand full of half frees which we split for an after dinner snack. He ate his first one and then before I could eat two he scarfed them down like it was the best candy he ever ate!


----------



## the shroominator (Mar 16, 2013)

Battered and fried not raw of course lol


----------



## Jerry Stephens (Apr 12, 2020)

What a smile! Looks like he's hooked for life!!!


----------



## Aaron Ison (May 5, 2019)

Jerry Stephens said:


> Anyone know if morels grow in/around buckeye trees. My new homestead has 2.5 acres of woods and more than half the trees are buckeyes with some ash, black walnut and various and sundry other species mixed in. The terrain looks mushroom-y but I'm not seeing anything. Just wondering if the habitat is right for them.


I have a spot that I hunt in central Ohio (Franklin co) and I find them near Buckeyes trees! Good luck I had a pretty good evening!


----------



## Gary Jacobs (Apr 27, 2019)

One last thing , my grandfather never went out until the Apple tree were in bloom.


----------



## Jerry Stephens (Apr 12, 2020)

I've heard other morel experts say the same thing. Alas, with the quarantine in effect, I've been cooped up and don't know if they're blooming yet. There are none anywhere close by. Guess I'll have to put on my hazmat suit and go out to see if there are any blossoms ;-)

Gotta say, I'm getting pretty antsy to get out of the house. I've been out on necessary supply runs and to get my wife's meds, but that sure didn't scratch my itch! I'm a church/ministry consultant and pastor so I'm able to do most of my work from home. This time of year when my blood finally begins to thin out (spring thaw!) and start flowing again, I get some deep primal urges to be in the woods hunting the wrinkly little critters!


----------

